# 'Old Is"



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2014)

*
   'OLD' IS WHEN... 
   Your sweetie says, 'Let's go upstairs and make love,' * *and you answer, 'Pick one; I can't do both!'

   'OLD' IS WHEN... 
   Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes * *and you're barefoot.

   'OLD' IS WHEN... 
   Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

   'OLD' IS WHEN..... 
   You don't care where your spouse goes, * *just as long as you don't have to go along.

   'OLD' IS WHEN... 
   You are cautioned to slow down by the* *doctor * *instead of by the police.

   'OLD' IS WHEN
   'Getting a little action' means you don't need * *to take a laxative today.

   'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
   'Getting lucky' means you find your car in the parking lot.

   'OLD' IS WHEN... 
   An 'all nighter' means not getting up * *to use the bathroom.* 

*'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
   Your spouse offers you super sex, and you reply, *

*"I'll have the soup."*​ 

*'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
   You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.* ​ *(I sent this in **large type, so you can read it)*​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

They start out as jokes...and turn into facts!

View attachment 11122


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

View attachment 11168


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2014)

View attachment 11174


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2014)

I am so old, that I have to pre-pay when I order food at a restaurant!!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so old that when I order a three minute egg, they make me pay up front.:notfair:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

View attachment 11186


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2014)

Squirrel has a problem.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 18, 2014)

jujube said:


> View attachment 11174



LOL....how true.


----------

